# LEIPZIG | Projects & Construction



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

New compilation thread for projects in and around Leipzig, Germany,


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Residenz Hotel *| Zentrum West | Proposed​
*Rendering*



















(c) Emely GmbH


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

Stadthafen | U/C​
*Rendering*










(c) Häfner Jimenez Betcke Jarosch

*Recent Pictures

















*

(c) 555Farang


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Stay Kooook* (Hotel) | U/C​
*Rendering*



















(c) OSA


*Recent Pictures
*









(c) 555Farang


----------



## yourrulez (Jan 30, 2013)

Was about time that Hypezig gets a thread. Would love to see more - Maybe also things that were already builded or refurbished. The historic districts are full of beautiful results.


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Harmelin Areal *| U/C​
Refurbishment of the historic Harmelin-Haus and construction of new AMANO Hotel
*Rendering*










(c) NOKERA

*Before* 










(c) LEonline

*Progress








*










(c) 555Farang


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Urbanum 1 *| U/C​
*Rendering*









(c) UPA

*Progress*









(c) 555Farang


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Global Hub *| Approved​*Rendering*


















(c) Schulz und Schulz


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Semmelweisstraße *| Demo​*Rendering*


















(c) KLM

*Demolition works








*
(c) 555Farang


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Quartier Krystallpalast *| U/C​*Rendering*




























(c) Quarterback Immobilien

*Progress*










(c) 555Farang


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

What would you recommend, visiting Leipzig or Dresden?


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

Josedc said:


> What would you recommend, visiting Leipzig or Dresden?


It's just an hour from Leipzig to Dresden so I would definetely do both! They are very different, Dresden has world class museums and is interesting architectonically, as the GDR heritage mixes with grand historic buildings and reconstructions of such. Leipzig is less touristy, yet feels bigger. It has a very distinct vibe to it and is often described as being like Berlin used to be in the 90s. Lots of young creative people and amazing independet art spaces there, such as the Spinnerei Art Centre. And obviously Berlin is very close to both and the opportunity to visit should never be missed


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

You should visit Dresden for the attractions and Leipzig for the city, so it depends on what you're into. Dresden has a lot of very impressive palaces, museums etc, while there are few in Leipzig. However Leipzig has many more places where you can just wander through neighbourhoods and enjoy the city itself.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

*Partheufer Leipzig*

Architect: Henn, 1st prize in competition
Status: planing stage, unknown
Usage: Office
Height: 65m







































https://www.henn.com/en/project/wb-hochhausentwicklung-partheufer-leipzig


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you for the advice! I have my flight booked to Munich and will go by train up to Berlin. My plan is to stop in either Leipzig or Dresden (or both) depending on money and time constraints. Anyway, thank you and my apologies for taking the conversation off topic.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Josedc said:


> What would you recommend, visiting Leipzig or Dresden?


No question really: Dresden.



















It's one of Germany's, even one of Europe's, most beautiful cities. Beautiful baroque and renaissance architecture and world class art museums everywhere. The city center is still in the reconstruction process from its destruction in WWII though. Just outside the city, especially along the river, you have beautiful vineyards, little medieval villages and towns and royal palaces.

Leipzig is a nice city, it feels bigger and more industrious even though it is roughly the same size as Dresden. It has some of Germany's best preserved 19th century city quarters. It does lack the touristic highlights and beauty of Dresden though as it never was a royal capital like Dresden.


----------



## yourrulez (Jan 30, 2013)

I would agree. Dresden is also perfectly combinable with a visit to Saxony Switzerland National Park, what offers spectacular landscapes.



















If you want a it a bit more metropolitan, industrious and urban (plus good nightlife), Leipzig is the one. Historic center is nice, but quiet small, sure the "Völkerschlachtdenkmal" can't be missed there.









In Leipzig it's more the "Germany's best preserved 19th century city quarters" Tiaren mentioned, that makes the city in my opinion. They are btw. also the largest coherent once in Germany. Leipzig is also Germanies fastest growing major city right now, what gives it the nickname "Hypzig". That is for a reason, but from a traditonal touristy point of view I guess Dresden is yours, especially if you like nature and check the area as well.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mercateo


















source: Mercateo Leipzig Europazentrale | KLM Architekten

Construction progress
Deutsches Architekturforum


----------



## schland (Sep 3, 2020)

yourrulez said:


> I would agree. Dresden is also perfectly combinable with a visit to Saxony Switzerland National Park, what offers spectacular landscapes.


It is a very nice train ride vom Prague to Dresden through that national park beside the river elbe, as you can see in the second photo.

So if you have time, i recommend the stages munich-prague, prague-dresden, dresden-berlin.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*EAST FORUM, LEIPZIG / Proposed*
























Ostforum, Leipzig - homuth+trappe


Neubebauung Ostplatz mit Wohn- und Geschäftshäusern inkl. Tiefgarage, Platzgestaltung




homuth-architekten.de


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*RB Lepzig New 60 Milion Euros Office Project.



























Bundesliga: Exklusiv! Das wird Leipzigs neue Machtzentrale


Im Januar 2023 startet der Neubau der 60-Mio.-teuren Geschäftsstelle von RB Leipzig.




sportbild.bild.de




*


----------

